# Present your Band



## XXI. (16. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

da mir heute (wie immer) mal wieder langweilig war, erforschte ich die Weiten des Internets und suchte nach einigen Bands, Sängern usw. die mir gefallen könnten. 
Am Ende meiner Suche hatte ich ca 3. neue Interpreten in meiner Playlist. 2 davon bekannt, 1 eher nicht. 

Um diese unbekannten bzw. weniger bekannten Bands soll es in diesem Thread gehen: Wenn ihr eine eher unbekannte Band bzw. einen Sänger(in) kennt, 
von der/dem ihr meint, dass sie so gut sind, dass man sie anderen nicht verheimlichen kann, dann stellt sie hier in diesem Thread vor. 

BITTE stellt nicht (nur) eure eigene Kellerband vor, ich will hier Bands mit guten Aufnahmen und guter Musik (gut meine ich hier im qualitativen Sinne. Was für Musik man mag ist einem selbst überlassen) vor. 
Und NEIN: Slipknot, Linkin Park und Frauenarzt sind NICHT unbekannt!! 

Die Vorstellung sollte folgendes enthalten sein: 
Name der Band
Musikrichtung
Youtube; Clipfish; Myvideo; vimeo oder was auch immer Video mit Musikvideo oder einfach nur der Musik
Und ein zwei Sätze zur Band, wieso sie gut ist und wie ihr sie gefunden habt

___________________________

Dann starte ich mal: 

Die Band die ich vorstellen will heißt '_Drone_'. Die Band macht Metal, genauer gesagt in Richtung Thrash Metal. 
Kennen gelernt habe ich sie auf der Ektomorf-Tour 2009, bei der die Band als Vorband spielte. Gut ist die Band, weil sie meiner Meinung nach richtig guten Metal macht, desweiteren haben sie 2006 das Wacken-Metal-Battle gewonnen und werden seitdem von Wacken Records unterstütz, so schlecht können sie also gar nicht sein ;D. Man kann es schlecht erklären, also poste ich euch mal meine Lieblingssongs:


Die Erste Singel auf dem Ersten Album ansonsten ohne Worte


Der Song hat auf dem Album und Live eine 100% bessere Quali und er ist DER Mosh Song


Den Song kennt der eine oder andere aus dem 'Eure Youtube Lieblinge'-Thread. 
Das war/ist der Song der bei uns immer auf Festen läuft.

___________________________

Das wars von mir, ich hoffe die Band hat euch gefallen bzw. gefällt euch. Haut rein und präsentiert mir und den anderen Buffed'lern eure Bands und Sänger (natürlich sind auch nicht Metal Bands erwünscht ;D)
MfG XXi.​


----------



## ElectricArc (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich mach dann mal weiter, find die Idee übrigens super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möchte die Band Fire In The Attic vorstellen!
Die Band ist aus Bonn und macht Post-Hardcore. Sie haben inzwischen 5 Alben veröffentlicht!
Ich verweise an dieser Stelle einfach mal auf den wikipedia-Artikel, falls die Band-Geschichte usw. jemanden interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_in_the_Attic

Kennen gelernt hab ich die Band schon vor 3 oder 4 Jahren, jedoch habe ich mir erst vor 6 Monaten ein Album von ihnen gekauft.


Von ihren ersten Album ist es leider kaum möglich qualitative Anspieltipps auf Youtube zu finden, da sie fast nur Live-Videos drin hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ein Lied vom vorletzten Album, einer meiner Favoriten!


Ein älteres Lied.


Ein neueres Lied mit neuem Sänger.



Ich hoffe ein paar Leute werden sich das mal geneuer anhören, ist wirklich gute Musik von einer leider sehr unbekannten Band!

Mfg
ElectricArc  (hmm, woher ist der Name nur?^^)


----------



## El Homer (16. September 2009)

Name der Band: Nuaura
Musikrichtung: Rock / Metal / Alternativ
http://www.myspace.com/nuaura
hm in der band spielt mein cousin, und ich finde es hört sich richtig geil an....


Edit: hört euch die Lieder auf der MySpace Seite an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2009)

Schöne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch eine Metal Band vorzustellen, die ich selber auch erst vor ein paar Wochen entdeckt habe und seit dem bei mir rauf und runterläuft : Alestorm.
Die Band kommt aus Schottland und ist eigentlich eine Powermetal/Folkmetal Band, sie selber nennen ihren Stil aber 'True Scottish Pirate Metal', und das trifft es auch ziemlich genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde die Band einfach gut weil sie so einen unverwechselbaren Stil haben und man ihre Songs einfach immer wieder anhören kann ohne dass sie langweilig werden. Sie klingen ein bisschen nach  Korpiklaani, aber mir persönlich gefällt Alestorm deutlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber entscheidet selber :

Aus dem Album 'Back Sails At Midnight':



Aus dem Album 'Captain Morgan's Revenge':
(das Lied ist auf 'Leviathan' sogar auf Deutsch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Und noch 2 Hammersongs von der EP 'Leviathan':





Ich hätte auch noch ne andere Band (kein Metal), aber da lass ich erstmal ein paar andere posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Aus dem Album 'Captain Morgan's Revenge':
> (das Lied ist auf 'Leviathan' sogar auf Deutsch drauf
> 
> 
> ...


find die stimme von ihm beim deutschen lied einfach nur lustig...^^
ich bin über das forum hier (glaube tonk-pils wars) mit dem lied "over the seas" zu denen gekommen und höre sie seitdem auch öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten: würde bratze vorstellen, aber trolli kann das wohl besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Band kommt aus Schottland und ist eigentlich eine Speedmetal/Folkmetal Band, sie selber nennen ihren Stil aber 'True Scottish Pirate Metal', und das trifft es auch ziemlich genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Örm ne, Speedmetal ist was anderes.^^ Alestorm spielen hauptsächlich Powermetal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2009)

Naja, ich hab bei der deutschen Version kaum was verstanden weil er so leise gesungen hat bzw. der Rest zu laut war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber auf englisch ists eh besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und stimmt, vertippt.. ist natürlich Powermetal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab bei der deutschen Version kaum was verstanden weil er so leise gesungen hat bzw. der Rest zu laut war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha, ich war bei ihrem Konzert in Berlin, da haben sie Wenches & Meat erst auf deutsch gesungen und dann etwa ab der Hälfte auf Englisch weiter gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Live sind die der Oberhammer.


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Haha, ich war bei ihrem Konzert in Berlin, da haben sie Wenches & Meat erst auf deutsch gesungen und dann etwa ab der Hälfte auf Englisch weiter gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe, nice ^^
Kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass die Live geil sind, muss mal schauen wo die so rumtouren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist übrigens Mead und nicht Meat ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Moin

dann stell ich auch mal eine band vor (zurzeit eine meiner lieblingsbands)Gama Bomb...ein freund von mir hat sie aus zufall entdeckt als er das cover von ihrem album Citizen Brain gesehen hat und hat dann direkt mal ein lied von denen gesucht und naja seit dem laufen sie bei mir rauf und runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie kommen aus irland =O
sie machen thrash metal,speed metal und crossover...ihre liedtexte sind naja teilweise ziemlich sinnfrei und sie sind ziemlich verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sie haben zurzeit 2 alben aufm markt
survival of the fastest (ist meiner meinung nach nich ganz so gut wie das andere)
citizen brain

im november kommt ihr 3tes album raus tales from the grave in space *freu*

so dann mal was zum hören von ihrem album citizen brain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (16. September 2009)

* Breschdleng
    * Metal / Hardcore
    * www.myspace.com/breschdleng
    * mh, was gibts viel zu sagen... guter schwäbischer Metal


----------



## XXI. (16. September 2009)

Hey, 

in einer Stunde schon 5 Bands ;D Ich finds echt toll, dass ihr alle so mitmacht und ich muss schon sagen, dass die Bands die hier vorgestellt wurden echt nicht schlecht sind. Man merkt aber, dass Metal stark überwiegt... Deswegen will ich nochmal betonen, dass man auch Sänger(innen) usw. vorstellen kann. 

Ach ja: Wie fändet ihr es wenn man die Bands der Vorposter bewerten würde?


MfG XXi.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ach ja: Wie fändet ihr es wenn man die Bands der Vorposter bewerten würde?


ich fänds gut, allerdings bitte nicht nur mit 9/10 oder so, sondern auch mit begründung^^


----------



## TobyDD (16. September 2009)

Schöne Idee...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Freundin hat mich diesen Frühling mit zu einem Konzert von Mono geschleift, noch kein Konzert hat mich so mitgerissen.

Die Japaner machen wirklich hörenswerten Instrumental-Rock, perfekt zum Joggen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besonders schön, finde ich die Abwechslung von ruhigen Passagen und totalem gemoshe.

http://www.laut.de/wortlaut/artists/m/mono/index.htm


----------



## ElectricArc (16. September 2009)

Ich bin grad so gut drauf, ich mach einfach mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um mal vom Metal/Rock wegzukommen stell ich einfach mal was gaaaanz anderes vor.
Und zwar City & Colour, das Solo-Projekt von Dallaes Green, Sänger von Alexisonfire.

Hat glaub ich 2 Alben bisher gemacht...ist pure Akustik-Musik und bei den bisherigen Postern vllt ned so beliebt, aber ich finds einfach klasse, wie er es nur mit einer Gitarre und manchmal unterschwellig anderen Instrumenten soviel aus der Musik machen kann! Dazu find ich seine Stimme hammer und auch einige Texte sind ganz gut, auch wenn sich die Themen wiedeholen.


Mein Favorit!



Ohne Bart - sieht echt dumm aus^^ Aber das Lied ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu Drone und Alestorm erlaub ich mir einfach mal kein Urteil, weil ich in die Richtung einfach nichts höre...und dann kann ich schlecht einfach sagen, dass das schlecht ist^^ Musikalisch kanns ja gut sein

Gama Bomb jedoch, hört sich echt nicht schlecht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnell gespielt, mit viel Power^^ und dieses quietschige am Ende passt irgendwie gut in das Lied! Beim zweiten mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denk, dass hör ich mir demnächst mal genauer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

ElectricArc schrieb:


> Gama Bomb jedoch, hört sich echt nicht schlecht an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann ich nur empfehlen gama bomb ist zwar speziell aber die jungs sind genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann kaum noch warten!!! will endlich das neuealbum =/

achja ich geb auch ma so ne kleine bewertung ab .. mhh ok 
alestorm genial trver pirate metal mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


drone klingt auch ziemlich geil
naura gehtso mhh joa 
schwäbischer metal O_o mhhkay
ashes in thesnow gefällt mir nich so richtig 
und das über mir is ganz nett


----------



## Ol@f (16. September 2009)

Dann fang ich mal als erster mit der eigenen Kellerband an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
· Coarse Rye
· Metal/-core
Klick
Die folgende Beschreibung wurde für unseren ersten Auftritt [war übrigens letzten Samstag] benutzt:
Die neuste Nachwuchsband aus den Gewölben des Palm Beach Cafés überzeugt mit überraschender Stilsicherheit und technischer Versiertheit, bedenkt man die noch junge Bandgeschichte [in voller Besetzung: 6 Monate]. Wen Metal und verschiedene –core Stile beigeistern kann, den wird auch Coarse Rye nicht enttäuschen!

Hoffe es trifft auch auf euch zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElectricArc (16. September 2009)

@ over me

Das hört sich für ne Kellerband echt ned schlecht an^^ Gerade weil die meisten Kellerbands keine ordentlichen Sänger haben
Und bei euch hört sich das gar nicht mal so schlecht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welches Instrument spielst du? Oder bist du sogar der Sänger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Metalcore find ich eh klasse^^


----------



## Ol@f (16. September 2009)

> Und bei euch hört sich das gar nicht mal so schlecht an


Sowas hört man gern. Danke!



> Welches Instrument spielst du?


Ich spiele Gitarre.


----------



## TobyDD (16. September 2009)

Ich hab noch was aus der eher schwarzen Musikrichtung.
Die Australische Gothic- / Doommetal Band Virgin Black

Keine Band konnte für mich bisher so eine melancholische Stimmung erzeugen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Black

ein eher altes Lied, aber auf jedenfall eins meiner Lieblinge



Das aktuelle Projekt Requiem stellt die Vertonung einer Totenmesse dar und besteht insgesamt aus 3 Alben

Requiem - Mezzo forte (Band mit Orchesterbegleitung)


Requiem - Fortissimo (Death / Doom)


Requiem - Pianissiomo (nur Orchester)
noch nicht veröffentlicht


@ Ol@f... Ihr klingt wirklich super für ne frische Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (16. September 2009)

wow, Alestorm hat echt irgendwas.

Wollte es anfangs schon wegdrücken, aber irgendwas haben se.
Mal noch n bisschen hören *g*

Übrigens tolle Idee mit dem Thema hier.. mal schauen was noch so kommt..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. September 2009)

hier scheinen ja alle nur Metal zu hören Oo

Dann mach ich mal mit einer Ska-Band weiter.
Der Name lautet Goldfinger und ich hab sie beim Spielen von Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4 entdeckt. Eigentlich habe ich die Musik schon viel früher, nämlich seit THPS 1, gemocht...nur zu diesem Zeitpunkt konnte ich den Namen der Band noch nicht rausfinden.

Hier mal 2 Beispiele:


----------



## Bloodletting (16. September 2009)

Ich mach dann mal weiter:

Miseration

Melodic Death Metal aus Schweden die eine recht starke Agressivität in ihre Sogs legt. Wer etwas wie In Flames oder Diablo erwartet, der sollte die Boxen ein wenig leiser drehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entdeckt habe ich sie in einem Forum, in dem es um Melodic Death Metal ging und man sagte, dass Miseration überproduziert wurde - sprich die Instrumente zu kräftig sind. Da wurde ich hellhörig. Und siehe da, das wumst verdammt genial.







Da wir gerade bei Melodic Death Metal sind, geht es weiter zu Diablo. Besser als das Spiel, besser als In Flames und überhaupt viel geiler als jede andere Melodic Death Metal-Band. Mit dem Album "Icarus" haben sie ihre anderen Alben 1000x getoppt. In die Unendlichkeit gelobt von den Kritikern ist es für mich das genialste MDM-Album aller Zeiten. Da kommt einfach nichts ran. Entdeckt habe ich sie vor 4, oder 5 Jahren bei einem Kumpel. Damals war MDM für mich relatives Neugebiet, aber das Album "Eternium" war direkt ein Ohrwurm, das rauf und runter lief. Es ist immernoch verdammt genial - und das sollte klar machen, wie hammer-krass-geil "Icarus" ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











Sooo, machen wir weiter bei der "Auf die Fresse, ich hasse dich du Drecksau"-Mucke schlechthin: Ektomorf.
Aus Ungarn kommen sie um den Staub aus den Boxen zu treten, zu schlagen und zu brüllen. In ihren Lieder geht es unter anderen um ihre Roma-Herkunft und die damit in ihrem Land verbundene Abneigung der Bevölkerung ihnen gegenüber. Ihr neuestes Album hat es sogar auf Platz 94 der deutschen Charts geschafft. Für Thrash/Groove Metal eine große Leistung. Wer sich einfach mal Auskotzen will, Moshen oder Headbangen bis das Genick knackt, dem seien folgende Lieder ans Herz gelegt:









Aber werden wir mal ruhiger.
Dead By April - hämisch "Pop Metal" genannt (Ja ok, das passt ganz gut) sind sie eine Mischung aus Backstreetboys und "Ich mach Disch platt"-Caliban. Wer jetzt denkt "Woah WTF Backstreetboys? Wasn das für nen Scheiss?", dem sei gesagt: Anhören! So viel BSB ist da nicht drin.
Im Gesang viel Gefühl, aber die Härte kommt eindeutig aus den Instrumenten - wer kacke drauf ist und trotzdem nicht auf eine gepfefferte Prise Metalcore verzichten will, der soll zugreifen. Entdeckt habe ich sie durch einen Internetbekannten, anfangs recht skeptisch in Anbetracht des "Pop Metal"-Tags habe ich sie mir doch mal gegeben und siehe da: es passt.








Sooo, jetzt aber mal wirklich ins ruhige Gebiet. (Zugegeben: Ich hab nicht viel davon)
Theory of a Deadman - ähnlich wie 3 Doors Down sehr gefühlvoll, aber noch ein Stück rockiger. Nickelback lässt grüßen. Bekannt geworden sind sie dadurch, dass einige ihrer Songs im Spiel "Fahrenheit" ihren Platz fanden. Da habe auch ich sie kennen gelernt und was soll ich sagen, es weiß zu gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










Das muss es erstmal gewesen sein. Wem das gefallen hat, der soll bescheid sagen, ich empfehle gerne mehr an Gewalt für die Ohren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte ja noch Iron Maiden, Lamb Of God, oder Heaven Shall Burn empfohlen, aber die sollten hinlänglich bekannt sein.

Zu den anderen Bands:

Alestorm - wie gesagt, ich war auf einem Konzert. 11/10 geiler gehts nicht.
Drone - jep, bei denen war ich auch Ektomorf-Konzert sei Dank. Steht ebenfalls schon im Regal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fire In the Attic - Ist nicht meins, da passt mir die Stimme nicht.^^
Nuaura - der Name klingt für mich zu stark nach Neaera, deshalb direkt durchgefallen, sry. Da versucht jemand was zu kopieren.
Gama Bomb - Schick, klingt nach Heavy Metal + Power Metal, aber bitte einen anderen Sänger suchen, der jetzige passt in keine Kuhhaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mono - erm ... ne, was ist da zum Joggen? Joggen für Dicke vielleicht, die können sich gleich hinlegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut klingen tut es dennoch.
City and Colour - nicht schlecht, aber auch kein Renner. Klingt wie alles und nichts. Ich seh keine eigene "Identität". Als hätte ich die schon 300x gehört.
Virgin Black - da sag ich nichts, sowas war noch nie meine Musik.

EDIT: Achja Goldfinger - FUCK! Die kenn ich auchnoch von THPS. Verdammt, das Lied hat mir Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich sowas überhaupt nicht(mehr) höre. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## TobyDD (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Mono - erm ... ne, was ist da zum Joggen? Joggen für Dicke vielleicht, die können sich gleich hinlegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joggen für Dicke *rofl*

Ne, aber der Schlagzeuger hat zwischendurch nen feinen Takt bei manchen Liedern, dass hat mich zumindest am Montag motiviert ^^

Drone: klingt ganz gut, aber nicht mehr so mein Ding
Fire in the Attic: gefällt mir sehr gut
Alestorm: hat was, aber naja
Gama Bomb: irgendwie klingt die Stimme stellenweise wie Serj Tankian von System of a Down... aber allgemein nicht mehr mein Ding
City & Colour: gefällt mir richtig gut
Goldfinger: Ska ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Miseration: geht so, kann man schonmal anhören
Diablo: siehe oben
Ekto Morf: siehe oben
Dead by April: gefällt mir
Theory of a Dead Man: Fast zu Seicht, aber nicht schlecht

Achtung, Achtung, dass war nur meine rein Subjektive Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. September 2009)

Eine Crossover Band:Hollywood Undead

(Bitte nicht gleich Slipknot-Kopie schreien,Danke)


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

HU ist nicht grad unbekannt, find ich


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Immer noch die zwei besten (da steht "frau" kurz vorm Orgasmus):


*Borknagar*

-Herkunft: Norwegen
-Genre: Black-Metal
-Besonderheiten: Vintersorg inkl. Leuten von Gorgoroth, Enslaved, Immortal und Arcturus.

Youtube-Video:
Borknagar - "Oceans Rise"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rpw_U3aEjA

*Vesania*

-Herkunft: ~Polen

-Besteht aus Leuten von Behemoth und Vader.
-Exzellente Black- und Deathmetal Futzis :} <3
-Besonderheiten: ständiger Memberwechsel - trotzdem immer gleich gut.

Youtube:
Vesania - Rest in Pain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHfkOblp1PU


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

TobyDD schrieb:


> Gama Bomb: irgendwie klingt die Stimme stellenweise wie Serj Tankian von System of a Down... aber allgemein nicht mehr mein Ding



mhh ich find eher der klingt teilweise wie einer der den stimmbruch noch nicht überwunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie sej tankian... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß nicht =O


Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Eine Crossover Band:Hollywood Undead
> 
> (Bitte nicht gleich Slipknot-Kopie schreien,Danke)



SLIPFAGGS SLIPFAGGS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne spaß ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. September 2009)

So ihr Jungspund-Nachwuchsmetaller!



das hab ich vor 20 Jahren gehört und es ruled immer noch derbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (17. September 2009)

Also als erstes habe ich hier eine eher szene bekannte band aus dem deathcore:

Suicide Silence
Die Band habe ich per zufall gefunden als ich mir ein video mit den 10 besten (meinung des videodrehers) breakdowns angesehen habe.

Das war das erste lied was ich von ihnen gehört habe:


kurz danach stieß ich dann auf eins ihrer bekanntesten lieder


der sänger ist natürlich das highlight der band (der rest ist aber auch klasse): es ist einfach wahnsinn was er für screams und growls bringt, vorallem seine haltung dabei xD (er beugt seinen oberkörper stark nach vorne, schonmal versucht so zu singen?!). auch die songtexte sind interessant und witzig. freu mich die im november mal live zu sehen =)


Und hier noch eine band, diesmal aber ruhiger:

Paramore
fällt schwer diese band einer musikrichtung zuzuweisen, würde ihren stil aber als mischung aus rock und punk und noch was anderem bezeichnen.

das war das erste video was ich gefunden habe


neuste single



die sängerin hat einfach eine super stimme und sieht auch noch super aus =) sowohl live als auch im studio echt klasse. auch hier freu ich mich die demnächst endlich mal live zusehen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. September 2009)

hm ich würde gerne mal mit einem techno produzenten weitermachen...damit lauf ich zwar gefahr geflamed zu werden aber ich riskiers mal >.<

Die Rede ist von The Speedfreak (Martin Damm), ein deutscher Hardcore/Techno Produzent der sich keiner Kategorie zuordnen lässt da er sehr vielseitig ist.
Doch ich denke man kann behaupten das er zum größten Teil Frenchcore produziert.
Zur erklärung für die, die mit Techno sonst nichts zu tun haben: Beim Frenchcore geht es im wesentlichen darum ein bereits vorhandenes Lied für seine eigenen Zwecke umzugestalten. Da es ein Subgenre ist wird es oft mit Industrial verwechselt aber der Unterschied ist halt die "wiederverwertung" der alten Lieder. Ausserdem sind wesentlich mehr Off beats und rolls im bass zu finden aber das geht jetz schon weit ins Detail.
Ich denke die Musik spricht für sich selbst:

Vllt erkennen einige Goth Fans welches Lied hier verwendet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


und den originalnamen dieses stücks kenn ich leider selber nicht^^...hab es zwar schon oft gehört aber ich komm nicht mehr auf den namen....vllt kann mir ja einer von euch helfen:


----------



## Gored (18. September 2009)

Ich möchte euch die Band Jig Ai aus Tschechien vorstellen. Die Jungs spielen typisch tschechischen Grindcore ( man mag es auch Gore oder Porngrind nennen wenn man will). Schnelle Gitarren, harte Drums und ganz wichtig blubbernde und grunzende Vocals, die zumeist durch Verzerrer oder Pitch-Shifting erzeugt werden. ( Falls ich jetzt was falsche sage bitte nicht steinigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) Kennen gelernt hab ich die Band vor ein paar Jahren auf dem Obscene Extrem Festival in Tschechien.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEbAuf_hCk0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECWa3CCAWWY

http://www.myspace.com/jigaigore


Falls jemand diese Richtung Musik gefällt, schreib ich auf Wunsch gern noch mehr Bands rein .


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Mambo Kurt, Wacken 2007, POP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnTFXF8oeh4

Der ist genial und rockt die Hütte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VOOOOLLLLEEE KAAANNNEEE!! HOOOSSSSCCHHHHIIISSS! 

Ich liebe Live-Auftritte und verwackelte Bilder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/lauthals mitgröhlt


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

OMG ich liebe Mambo Kurt er war so genial dieses jahr auf wacken <3


----------



## llviktorj (18. September 2009)

Die Beste Band der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiaLOzP1lCA


----------



## PewPew_oO (18. September 2009)

Cor Scorpii (Anderer Name des Sternes Antares)

Eine Melodic Black Metal Band aus Norwegen. Gegründet vom Exkeyboarder von Windir, nach dem ihr Sänger in einem Schneesturm erfroren ist und sich die band aufgelöst hatte.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41KZSHgdR-g



Kivimetsän Druidi (Suomi, zu deutsch Druide des Steinwaldes)

Ein spezielles Genre, keine Ahnung, wie man dem sagen sollte... Fantasy/Epic Metal aus Finnland! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vp6I6kRjTM


----------



## Gored (18. September 2009)

@belphega : borknagar rocken saumäßig !!!

So mein heutiger Bandtip ist die Band Rompeprop aus Holland. Sie spielen im Tempo gemäßigten Goregrind und bestechen durch komische bis abartige Ideen was ihre Songs angeht wie zb. Vaginal Luftwaffe und Pussy Juice Chup a Chups. Kennen und lieben lernte ich sie auf nem Konzert inner schäbigen Sporthalle in Bayern.

Rompeprop - Embryoyo

Vagina Luftwaffe


http://www.myspace.com/rompepropaganda


----------



## Manowar (18. September 2009)

Dann komme ich jetzt mal mit feinem D-Metal :>

Unconsecrated


Gibt net viel zu sagen..Spanischer Oldschool D-Metal


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2009)

Skindred
Musikrichtung nennt sich etwa Reggae/Metal


Die Kombination von beiden Musikrichtungen ist halt noch ziemlich selten und scheint für viele auch ungewöhnlich zu sein, aber das macht die Band gerade aus.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (19. September 2009)

hab die band das erste mal live aufm onkelz fantreffen gesehn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ljmHmYizK0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAfahmJ56dw...feature=related

kommt aud südtirol die band und einfach geiler deutschrock


----------



## 11Raiden (19. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OMG ich liebe Mambo Kurt er war so genial dieses jahr auf wacken <3


OMG!!!
Du wirst mir immer sympatischer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. September 2009)

das kann ich nur erwiedern :>


----------



## ROCKnLOL (19. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3g4D8DgQGY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNw51ZYIFsY

operation counterstrike is ne band aus der lüneburger heide und mein bekannter is der schlagzeuger


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (19. September 2009)

*Dark Age*
-> moderner melodic death metal
-> aus deutschland
-> leider viel zu unbekannt!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foi4moiuDFQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grg5JdUF92E...feature=related

_"1,2 is everybody ready too?
3,4 push me just a little more
5,6 no more will I take the kicks
7,8 cause I am fucking full of hate

Energy raging in a state of alert
They pushed my chemicals a little too far
Day for day (they left) my prayers unheard
The feelings like a dying star
It is my one way run with a secret to keep
No remorse if you know what I mean
An act of love to the ones who sleep
My martyrium unleashed unseen

Realize, I have no time to loose
When there is nothing to choose
I am a Time bomb with a sensitive fuse
Realize that the one that you fear is real
And I am down to Zero

Realize I have nothing to loose
When there is nothing to choose
You hold on revenge and fatal abuse
Realize that the only way out is to make them feel

Countdown to the second hater attack
I have a need stepping out of the line
And you are the one who will be part of my game
Behind the scenes take it all what is mine
Give attention please, this is a permanent style
Change the surface for a better grip
Glass and blood, know the queen of my trials
You are the tear on my punishing trip

I am the steam hammer
Own my way to eternity"
_


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> *Dark Age*
> -> moderner melodic death metal
> -> aus deutschland
> -> leider viel zu unbekannt!


hm hab mir das erste angehört und muss sagen: es gefällt, der gesang geht in ordnung und die musik an sich braucht sich auch nicht zu verstecken, da werd ich mir doch gleich ma das 2. anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (20. September 2009)

Nothing Kills The Sun

Woher? 
Wiener Neustadt | Niederösterreich
Stil? 
Deathcore/Melodic Death

Der Bekannte von mir is der Sänger


----------



## appeal109 (20. September 2009)

Die Metal-Quote hier ist ja der Hammer....


----------



## Ol@f (20. September 2009)

Hab ja versucht wenigstens etwas Reggae mit einzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (20. September 2009)

So liebe Freunde des feinen Gehörs, ich hab heute auch wieder eine Band für euch, diesmal ist es die Band Cliteater aus Holland die rohen Porn/Goregrind spielen den man allerdings mit einem Augenzwinkern betrachten sollte. Das coole an der Band ist das sie sich den Arsch abtouren und man garantiert auch dieses Jahr wieder die Gelegenheit bekommt sie abseits von großen Festivalbühnen zu sehen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCNHZ-PJJpI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg4sJE6HlqE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96KyKOO2G7M...feature=related

http://www.myspace.com/cliteater


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

edit: ups da hab ich wohl den sinn des threads verfailt naja kann passieren


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

also die meisten bands von dir find ich jetzt nich so unbekannt oô


----------



## ElectricArc (20. September 2009)

Dito Grüne Brille^^

In Flames u. Amon Amarth sind eindeutig NICHT unbekannt^^
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter auch nicht wirklich^^
Aber naja, IF ist natürlich trotzdem geil^^

In Flames we trust!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

tada jetzt nochmal wirklich eine unbekantne band nämlcih

Metal Raign kommen aus meiner nähe :>

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=132264350

und 

Clusterhead

http://www.myspace.com/metalclusterhead

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> *Dark Age*
> -> moderner melodic death metal
> -> aus deutschland
> -> leider viel zu unbekannt!



Hab mir die grad angehört und find die echt gut muss mal gucken ob ich noch mehr über die find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit Hmm hab mir grad mal geguckt wo die alles so Spielen kann es sein das da die Angaben etwas Fehlerhaft sind kann mir net vorstellen das die 5 Konzerte Heute abend machen ^^


----------



## Brainfreeze (21. September 2009)

*Evergreen Terrace*
Metalcore/Melodic Hardcore.

Joah, eine Band die sich nach der Straße benannt hat in der die Simpsons wohnen. =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZunFRbWCouw

Und nochmal vom Summerbreeze '09:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3QT00o0HfY
(Teilweise ist die Quali vom Sound kacke ._.)


----------



## tonygt (24. September 2009)

*Day if Decay*
Weiß gar net in welche richtung die genau gehn irgendwas Metall artiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr geile Band hab die erst letztens Live gesehn

Day of Decay


----------



## Bloodletting (24. September 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> *Day if Decay*
> Weiß gar net in welche richtung die genau gehn irgendwas Metall artiges
> 
> 
> ...



Death Metal - mieser Death Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (24. September 2009)

Möchte auch mal eine Band vorstellen:

*D-Sailors*

--> http://www.myspace.com/dsailors

Deutsche Punkrock/Rock Band, manchmal aber auch was Ska-/Skatepunk dabei!^^

Konzerte gehen richtig geil ab, hab sie jetzt schon 3 mal live gesehen, nächsten Monat kommt das 4. Konzi! =)

mfg
Phoffer


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. September 2009)

*Hanni Kohl - Ex

One Morning Left-Jack the Flipper

Drop Dead, Gorgous -Daniel Where´s the boat?
*


----------



## Gradius@PTR (26. September 2009)

Hab ich vor kurzem in den Tiefen Youtubes gefunden:

Dorn

melodisches ?? Metal

Die machen sehr verschiedene Musik im Bereich Symphonic death metal und ähnliches, die Band gibt es seit 1998 und sie wurde von Roberto Liebig gegründet.


----------



## Agyros (27. September 2009)

Wieder was Deathlastiges - wobei sooo unbekannt sind sie nun auch nicht mehr...

Misery Speaks


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Dorn



Woah wie schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal..öhm..was langsames *g*
Drone Metal von Sunn 0)))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co_mgpqD4rQ

Perfekte Musik um sich das Hirn leerräumen zu lassen


----------



## Eisenschmieder (28. September 2009)

So nu bin mal ich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JAPANISCHE KAMPFHÖRSPIELE 

gefällt bestimmt nicht allen aber ich finds einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie selbst sagen es wär Grindpunk also ne Mischung aus Grindcore und Punk oder so ähnlich...

JaKa Verrat am Metal 

oder auch noch im Sortiment 

JaKa Der Hund kriegt nichts


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2009)

so ist zwar nicht meine band aber immerhin aus bayern und sie sind NICHT so bekannt wie sie sein sollten.

Die Band Grantig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.grantig.com/
http://www.myspace.com/grantig



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Auch noch ein Geheimtipp von mir da sie auch noch nicht SOOO bekannt sind.

Morbid Mind 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.morbid-mind.de/pages/index.php
http://www.myspace.com/morbidmindde
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morbid_Mind


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Oktober 2009)

@LoD: Alle beide mit miesem Sänger. Bzw. die Stimmen von den Sängern sind mies.^^


----------



## Shaxul (7. Oktober 2009)

Tolle Threadidee, da werd ich mich gleich mal beteiligen.

Band: *Baroness
*Musikrichtung: Sludge / Progressive Metal /Post-Rock
Link zur Musik: http://www.myspace.com/yourbaroness 
Anspieltipps: A Horse called Golgotha, Swollen and Halo

Baroness spielen ne sehr eigene (und wie ich finde: sehr entspannte) Mischung aus Metal und Rock, lassen sich wohl am ehesten noch mit Mastodon vergleichen. Songaufbau ist teilweise überirdisch gut, hier sind ganz große Könner am Werk.
Genretechnisch ist wirklich einiges drin: auch Stoner Rock und Doom hört man viel raus. Die Sache wirkt aber nicht irgendwie willkürlich zusammengeschustert, die Musik klingt wie aus einem Guss.

Gefunden habe ich die Band über Last.fm - war aber eher zufällig.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> @LoD: Alle beide mit miesem Sänger. Bzw. die Stimmen von den Sängern sind mies.^^


ihre stimmen sind einfach nur sehr speziell


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihre stimmen sind einfach nur sehr speziell



Ist die Stimme vom Sänger von Escape The Fate auch, aber da passt die Stimme auch.^^


----------



## pnn (7. Oktober 2009)

Eine Band von paar Kumpels die mMn relativ gute Musik machen, besonders dafür dass es ihre erste Demo ist - wirklich gut.
Nogroth


----------



## Glun (7. Oktober 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stelle die Band aus unsere Stadt vor

Band: *Overdraft*
Genre: *Punk / Hardcore*
Links: *Offizielle HP | Myspace*

Videos:

Offizielles Video:


Live Video:


bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. November 2009)

Name: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epica
Musikrichtung: Symphonic metal


Geile Stimme der weiblichen Saengerin, nette Melodien.
Hab ich bei Jam Legend gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (17. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Woah wie schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HAMMER!!!... Ich war aufm Konzert vor 4 Wochen in Berlin.... Sunn 0))) muss man mal gesehen haben... das hebt atmosphäre auf nen ganz neuen standart!

Obwohl ich finde das ganze hat nicht mehr viel mit Metal gemeinsam... abgesehen davon dass sie E-gitarren spielen und der Sänger von Drone zumindestens bei den Livegigs Attilla von Mayhem ist. Ansonsten war das Publikum auch sehr durchwachsen... aber hauptsächlich Alternative und so was in dem Dreh.
Und ich habe noch nie auf einem Konzert erlebt, das sie Kostenlos Oropax verteilen... und ich habe die Dinger mal für paar sekunden rausgenommen, die sind nötig!!


----------



## Manowar (18. November 2009)

Ich finds scheisse, wenn manche Leute meinen,das man alles mit der Lautstärke rettet..
"Manowar - louder than hell" nimmt das leider auch ernst.


----------



## Breakyou9 (18. November 2009)

Bandname: *Wake up the Fire
*Genre: *Metal/Rock/Hardcore*
Links:        *MySpace




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Die Band stammt aus meiner Stadt und ich hoffe ich kann ein paar Fans aus euch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Musikrichtung: Symphonic metal
> 
> Geile Stimme der weiblichen Saengerin, nette Melodien.
> Hab ich bei Jam Legend gefunden
> ...


also ich würd ja nich grad sagen, dass epica unbekannt sind o_O


----------



## Nawato (18. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich finds scheisse, wenn manche Leute meinen,das man alles mit der Lautstärke rettet..
> "Manowar - louder than hell" nimmt das leider auch ernst.


Joah Manowar hat auch den Weltreckort im laut sein xD Da ist das logisch das die Lieder *etwas* laut sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

APPAKAT
Rap,Spit
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwzazA-Fmk4
Nun ja. Des is keine Band,  ist ein Rapper und nun ja. Er ist erst 15 Jahre Alt und ist gut^^ Und nein ich bin kein Rap hörer (Wie BUSHIDO ONLY) höre eigtl nur Akon undsowas^^


----------



## Nawato (18. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> APPAKAT
> Rap,Spit
> Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwzazA-Fmk4
> Nun ja. Des is keine Band,  ist ein Rapper und nun ja. Er ist erst 15 Jahre Alt und ist gut^^ Und nein ich bin kein Rap hörer (Wie BUSHIDO ONLY) höre eigtl nur Akon undsowas^^


Ui naja OK, überhaupt nicht mein Ding... aber wer es mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Ist Akon nicht auch Rap?


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> also ich würd ja nich grad sagen, dass epica unbekannt sind o_O


Oh, aber bekannt wuerd ich sie nicht grad nennen. Najo, kann sein das ich mich irr.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oh, aber bekannt wuerd ich sie nicht grad nennen. Najo, kann sein das ich mich irr.



noja^^ epica ist schon relativ bekannt, aber macht ja nichts  gibt bestimmt leute die die nicht kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gibt bestimmt leute die die nicht kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir muessen ihnen die moeglichkeit geben es nachzuholen, stimmts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ui naja OK, überhaupt nicht mein Ding... aber wer es mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würd ich nich sagen^^

Höre aber auch scooter und tecno remixes etc^^


----------



## Vanth1 (18. November 2009)

Bandnamerone
Herkunft:Celle in Niedersachsen
Genre:Thrash Metal
Beispiel:

Gewannen „Wacken Metal Battle 2006“ und bekamen so einen vertrag.
So bekannt ist sie nun nicht^^aber sehr gut


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bandnamerone
> Herkunft:Celle in Niedersachsen
> Genre:Thrash Metal
> Beispiel:
> ...


richtiggestellt^^


----------



## Realcynn (20. November 2009)

Bandname: Disturbed
Musikrichtung: Ist man sich nicht ganz einig^^, ist aber so zwischen Rock und Metal angesiedelt

Ich bin durch diese Musikvorstellung hier auf Buffed drauf aufmerksam geworden, war glaub ich der erste oder zweite Teil hier. Kurz reingehört und ich fands einfach klasse.

http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/2869/...-Indestructible


----------



## LordofDemons (20. November 2009)

leute bitte keine bekannten bands sondern bands aus eurer umgebung die nicht bekannt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (20. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bandnamerone
> Herkunft:Celle in Niedersachsen
> Genre:Thrash Metal
> Beispiel:
> ...



Auf Seite 1 die Erste Band die vorgestellt wird...


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Realcynn schrieb:


> Bandname: Disturbed
> Musikrichtung: Ist man sich nicht ganz einig^^, ist aber so zwischen Rock und Metal angesiedelt
> 
> Ich bin durch diese Musikvorstellung hier auf Buffed drauf aufmerksam geworden, war glaub ich der erste oder zweite Teil hier. Kurz reingehört und ich fands einfach klasse.
> ...


Disturbed ist ne *sehr* bekannte Alternative Metal Band also wirklich ...

Edit: Indistructible ist das schlechteste Album von denen The Sickness, ist besser als alle anderen Alben(die alle nicht schlecht sind).


----------



## dragon1 (20. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Disturbed ist ne *sehr* bekannte Alternative Metal Band also wirklich ...
> 
> Edit: Indistructible ist das schlechteste Album von denen The Sickness, ist besser als alle anderen Alben(die alle nicht schlecht sind).


Mmn genau umgekehrt^^

OT off.


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Bandname: son et lumière
Herkunft: Bochum
Richtung: alternative Rock, bezeichnen sich selbst auch als Disco Thrash Rock (oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Bin zwar einer der meist härteres Zeugs hört, aber die Band hat mich auf jamlegend.com wo ich sie entdeckt hab richtig überrascht. Die Songs haben ne sau gute Stimmung. Der Song im Video ist imo der beste. :>


----------



## Thoor (20. November 2009)

Name: Iron Mask
Genre: Speed/Power/Heavy Metal mit Trasheinflüssen 
ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94DLb5lQAZA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfayPYR2EM4...feature=related

Name: Alestorm
Gerne: Pirate Metal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99a6DaheLqs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUhVGIecbK8...feature=related


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

In den youtube-Tags nur die ID der Videos kopieren. Nich die ganze URL.
 Von *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35KTZtJRBSM* bleibt in den Tags also nur *35KTZtJRBSM* über.
Dann klappts auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. November 2009)

Links tuns auch ^.^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

alestorm wurde schon auf seite 1 vorgestellt ^^


----------



## Vote4Suat (21. November 2009)

Die Jungs kommen aus Hockenheim(Hockenheimring;D

Wake up the Fire

Heavy Metal

http://www.myspace.com/wakeupthefire

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=19762222

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=19762228

6 Musiker,die sich mit Leib&Seele dem Metal widmen...
Ich finds sehr gut,dass es Leute gibt,die auch noch richtige Musik machen!
Nich nur son Mainstreamscheiß siehe Katy Perry/Jeanette.

--> Der Leadgitarrist ist mein Gitarren-Lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab da mal 2 Bands für euch

Zum ersten
Splashing Hill das ist die Band von nem guten Freund von mir 
http://www.myspace.com/thesplashinghill
Richtung ist so Pop/Rock aber halt einfach gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


votet hier bitte für die Band damit sie aufm  Pfingstfest auftreten dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und

LaBrassBanda
http://www.myspace.com/labrassbanda
Mein Chef hat gemeint das wäre Volksmusikspeedmetal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Dezember 2009)

2ter Link führt zu Splashinghill.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

danke olaf is fixed


----------

